

Ask HN: Please review our iPhone multiplayer card game - justliving
http://kings-and-servants.com/

======
justliving
Hello everybody,

I was lurking around HN since a couple of years now without submitting a lot.
Finally, I decided to take the leap today and to ask you for a review of our
multi-player card game "Kings & Servants" (aka Assholes, Presidents & Assholes
etc). More on the game-rules on wikipedia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asshole_%28card_game%29>

I'd really appreciate if you could have a look at both the website and the
game and provide us with your feedback :-) ?

What do you think? What could be improved in terms of graphics, game play,
social interactions, "virality"?

We are eager to hear what you think and I ll stay around to try to answer your
questions!

Thanks a lot in advance!

